# Wie die hosts-Datei unter Windows 8.1 editieren?



## zyntex (25. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss einen Eintrag in meiner hosts-Datei hinzufügen.

Jedesmal wenn ich die Datei allerdings speichern will bekomme ich die Meldung das ich "sichergehen soll das die Datei nicht ein einema anderen Programm geöffnet ist", ist sie nicht und ich bin Admin.

Betriebssystem ist Windwos 8.1 Pro


----------



## Thegameone (25. September 2013)

Moin Moin,

Editor suchen und mit Rechtsklick als Admin ausführen,
dann die Host Datei suchen, bearbeiteten und speichern.
Mehr ist das eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Maniskryptus (25. September 2013)

Einen Editor wie Notepad++ oder den Windows eigenen als Administrator Ausführen. Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte. 

Und dann unter:

C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts.txt

die hosts.txt öffnen. Ändern und Speichern. 

Relativ einfach. 

Greez


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. September 2013)

Naja, es sei denn Programme wie Zonealarm oder Spybot halten eine schützende Hand drüber, das muß man dann vorher deaktivieren.


----------



## Atothedrian (25. September 2013)

Oft geht auch: Öffnen, editieren und woanders (z.B.) Desktop speichern, anschließend zum Zielort kopieren.


----------



## OctoCore (25. September 2013)

Maniskryptus schrieb:


> Einen Editor wie Notepad++ oder den Windows eigenen als Administrator Ausführen. Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte.
> 
> Und dann unter:
> 
> ...


 
Und darauf achten, dass der Editor nicht automatisch die Endung ".txt" dranhängt. 
Manchereiner macht das gern.
Die hosts-Datei hat keine Endung - eine hosts.txt wird einfach nicht beachtet.


----------



## alexx910 (25. September 2013)

Ich mach es mir ganz einfach, wenn ich die hosts-Datei zu editieren habe. Ausschneiden ausm WIN-Verzeichnis und zb. auf dem Dekstop bearbeiten, da man da nicht mit Problemen wie Admin-Rechten oder sonstigem Mist zu kämpfen hat. Nach dem Editieren abspeichern und zurück ins Original-Verzeichnis. Dann kommt natürlich so eine blöde Meldung von Windows, bestätigen und einfügen  Ohne zusätzliche Änderung der Einstellungen oder Installieren von weiteren Editoren.
PS: Benutzerkontensteuerung ist bei mir auf das 2. von Unten eingestellt.
mfg


----------



## zyntex (25. September 2013)

Mensch ja N++ als Admin starten und die Datei öffnen....war wohl zu  spät/früh um auf solch eine einfache Lösung selber zu kommen...
Danke euch allen.


----------



## Thegameone (25. September 2013)




----------

